# Ou sont les anciens System.log???



## SuperCed (24 Septembre 2003)

Je cherche mes anciens System.log, je n'ai pour le moment que le courant qui est dans /var/log/
Comment trouver les archives System.log?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

Bah généralement ils sont au même endroit mais compressé en gzip, par exemple chez moi j'ai :

system.log.7.gz
system.log.0.gz
system.log.4.gz
system.log.6.gz
system.log.1.gz
system.log.3.gz
system.log.5.gz
system.log.2.gz

T'as pas ?


----------



## SuperCed (25 Septembre 2003)

J'ai pas mais c'est parce que c'est déjà effacé.


----------

